# Best Outer Space flying/mmo game ?



## RoutedScripter (Mar 7, 2012)

I've been interested in outer space games, but most of them seem to be mmorpg, which is not an issue but i don't want any advanced RPG stuff, i just want to shoot around with battles and explore a bit.


There's a list here http://www.spacemmorpg.com/  not sure which one to pick.


But which one is the best in visual detail and flying those ships and shooting around.


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2012)

Battlestar Galactica online is nice an simple but I got bored with it pretty quickly. Black Prophecy is pretty good and not too complex either... Has pretty good graphics. I by far prefer Star Trek Online which is free to play now. It is a little more complex and you have ground missions. But ships are very customizable in many ways. It's worth giving a try. 

If only we had a newer Wing Commander game. 

Here's a lame video I made a while back of Star Trek Online:


----------



## trickson (Mar 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> Battlestar Galactica online is nice an simple but I got bored with it pretty quickly. Black Prophecy is pretty good and not too complex either... Has pretty good graphics. I by far prefer Star Trek Online which is free to play now. It is a little more complex and you have ground missions. But ships are very customizable in many ways. It's worth giving a try.
> 
> If only we had a newer Wing Commander game.
> 
> Here's a lame video I made a while back of Star Trek Online:



Yeah I like Star Trek Thanks for turning me on to it BTW. 
I like Home world and home world cataclysm, There is home world 2 as well but that will not play at all any more for some reason it did not play on vista nor windows 7.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 7, 2012)

I tried battlestar galactica

I don't see flying - can't use joystick and visually isn't really enough for me.

I want real time flying.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 7, 2012)

If you don't care if it's not an mmo, then I would recommend getting Freespace 2 from GoG (for about $5) and then the graphics updates (free). It's one of the best.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 7, 2012)

I like Evochron.

[yt]6YCOrx-9Aig[/yt]

check it out erocker


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2012)

Just stumbled upon this: http://www.wcsaga.com/


----------



## ironwolf (Mar 7, 2012)

Kreij said:


> If you don't care if it's not an mmo, then I would recommend getting Freespace 2 from GoG (for about $5) and then the graphics updates (free). It's one of the best.



Graphics updates for FS2?  OOO, where?  I loved that game back in the day!


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 7, 2012)

I prefer FreeLancer.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 7, 2012)

ironwolf said:


> Graphics updates for FS2?  OOO, where?  I loved that game back in the day!



Freespace 2 Open Source Project


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 7, 2012)

Kreij said:


> If you don't care if it's not an mmo, then I would recommend getting Freespace 2 from GoG (for about $5) and then the graphics updates (free). It's one of the best.



Just go after the Source Code Project 

http://scp.indiegames.us/


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 7, 2012)

you can fly into planets in Evochronnnnnnnnn


----------



## Frick (Mar 7, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> I prefer FreeLancer.



This. I want to play it but I've seen everything.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> If only we had a newer Wing Commander game.



+1 simple easy to love space blasting action without the wandering and chatting ,joy 

i recently told a mate how i missed such a game and all he said was, wasnt that the one wi shit sprite graphics ,but imho they did the job well, for the time anyways, REMAke!!??



erocker said:


> Just stumbled upon this: http://www.wcsaga.com/



so glad they and you are one step ahead of me here, cheers


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 7, 2012)

EVE Online...


the end



You can literally do anything in this game.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 7, 2012)

you can't fly into planets haha


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 7, 2012)

I want a new X-Wing vs Tie Fighter game.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> I want a new X-Wing vs Tie Fighter game.



+1 to that with decent gfx


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 7, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> EVE Online...
> 
> the end
> 
> You can literally do anything in this game.



When thinking of this type of game as an MMO, thats the only one that came to my mind. Surprised no one mentioned it earlier.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 7, 2012)

it's more of a spreadsheet in space


----------



## Lochban1088 (Mar 7, 2012)

For thouse of us that love elite type games i can hiley recomend egosofts X- seriers of games having played them all for many moons there basically elite braught up to date. Clear skys gentlemen


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 8, 2012)

Black Prophecy is a pretty decent F2P MMO. 
[yt]7-3lJ8jy_Pk[/yt]


----------



## Kursah (Mar 8, 2012)

Evochron FTW! Freespace 2 Open is also another one worth looking at. Neither is really mmo. But Evochron's MP is fun as heck, and the MP community is 2nd to none..very helpful, friendly and kickass. That and Vice (the creator of Evochron) updates it regularly and it's very community/consumer driven update-wise.

I never got into the X-series, I have them though. But there are quite a few options, just not really anything new or groundbreaking. But there are some solid indie titles and some true classics that still rock today.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 8, 2012)

thank god someone has played it


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 8, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> it's more of a spreadsheet in space



How so? If you wanna play the markets then ya sure.. but I've never been a trader and just killed and lived off the winnings from that.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 8, 2012)

the economy is community driven. it's a unique feature.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 8, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> the economy is community driven. it's a unique feature.



and like I just said, you dont have to give a damn about the economy outside of how much the parts on that guys ship you just blew up will go for.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 8, 2012)

do they still restart the server every morning?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for all suggestion guys!

I miss the times of air combat games (rouge squadron, Apache ..etc ) when it was actually with proper joystick support, im not asking for a 1:1 simulation, just the heck more advanced than freaking left right up down and fire controls.

Hopefully Ace Combat comes to WiiU at least , probably wont to PC.

Because im pissed on BF3 how buggy and arcadey those Jets are and just ....


----------



## Crazykenny (Mar 8, 2012)

E.V.E Online, no doubt.

Yes, they still have a daily downtime for servermaintenance. Which is only 20min or so.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 8, 2012)

Lochban1088 said:


> For thouse of us that love elite type games i can hiley recomend egosofts X- seriers of games having played them all for many moons there basically elite braught up to date. Clear skys gentlemen



I played Elite on an Apple WAAAAAY back when, and some early PC's... loved that game... Still have the box upstairs next to The Elder Scrolls:Arena 

Downloaded Freespace 2 and the OSP this morn before I left for work, will play some this weekend and check it out. Also going to check out the Evochron demo and see if it's worth the $25. Man... Torchlight 2 has GOT to come out soon, my bank account is getting pounded trying to find something to fill the empty void heheh


----------



## xenocide (Mar 8, 2012)

EVE Online is more like a job than a game.


----------



## Crazykenny (Mar 8, 2012)

xenocide said:


> EVE Online is more like a job than a game.



That totally depends on how you play.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 8, 2012)

Which is why I finally gave up on WoW..... Anyone looked at the upcoming Planetside 2?


----------



## NAVI_Z (Mar 8, 2012)

wow!  no one mentioned Sins Of A Solar Empire. similar to EVE online, but w/out the monthly

subscription.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 8, 2012)

True, true.. I'd forgotten.. but SOSE doesn't have the flight sim to it. It's more of a .... Civilization in space...


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 8, 2012)

NAVI_Z said:


> wow!  no one mentioned Sins Of A Solar Empire. similar to EVE online, but w/out the monthly
> 
> subscription.



WHAT? How is Sins of a Solar Empire in ANY WAY similar to Eve? SOASE is a STRATEGY game where you research tech ala starcraft and control fleets of ships and send them to attack other AI players ships. Eve is completely different. lol.


----------



## Crazykenny (Mar 8, 2012)

SOASE can only be seen as a RTS version of E.V.E if you really wanna compare the two.


----------



## xenocide (Mar 8, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> True, true.. I'd forgotten.. but SOSE doesn't have the flight sim to it. It's more of a .... _Civilization in space_...



No, that was a game by the name of Alpha Centauri.  One of the greatest Simulation games ever created.  I am still waiting for a sequel\remake of that game using modern technology.  It would be incredible...


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 8, 2012)

xenocide said:


> No, that was a game by the name of Alpha Centauri.  One of the greatest Simulation games ever created.  I am still waiting for a sequel\remake of that game using modern technology.  It would be incredible...



Sword of the Stars 2 is close as it gets I think. But its a bit buggy


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 8, 2012)

xenocide said:


> No, that was a game by the name of Alpha Centauri.  One of the greatest Simulation games ever created.  I am still waiting for a sequel\remake of that game using modern technology.  It would be incredible...



Point , and an excellent game


Still, my point was that SOSE was more of an RTS (Age of Empires might be a closer analogy   ), than a space flight sim/fighter.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Mar 8, 2012)

The problem with EVE (maybe not a problem for some) is that its not Twitch... you just click to a location and your ship goes there...  I am under the assumption that the OP wants a twitch game.

As most have posted, there if Freelancer which is a great game and some mods out there that really change a lot of things. Black Prophecy is ok... the company isn't doing too hot right now so it may not be around much longer. You could go on Steam and look at the X3 series. If you want a quick fix, you could also look at Ace Online . Its a F2P space type shooter.

Hope you find something to your liking!


----------



## ironwolf (Mar 8, 2012)

Echoing what some others here have said, a new Wing Commander series reboot and/or a X-Wing/Tie fighter series reboot would firmly snatch money from my wallet faster than a hooker. 

I did bust out my FS2 discs and installed the FS2 Open stuff.  Gonna play with it.  Gotta bust out and dust off ye ole flight stick LOL.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 8, 2012)

looks like the wingcommander reboot that goes live 3/22 would be the best bet for the op.

I do play and like Star Trek online, but like EVE the game can become tedious and start to feel like work if you get too into it. 

there honestly hasn't been much in the flying department since the late 90's that goes for space and air. My joystick has been collecting dust for a long long time.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 8, 2012)

Crazykenny said:


> E.V.E Online, no doubt.
> 
> Yes, they still have a daily downtime for servermaintenance. Which is only 20min or so.



oh wow I haven't played since the second or third expansion.. surprised they haven't found a way around that.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 8, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> oh wow I haven't played since the second or third expansion.. surprised they haven't found a way around that.



around that? Please just dont comment on the game anymore as clearly your biased against it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 8, 2012)

biased? I spent 2 years of my life playing it


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 8, 2012)

EVE Online sets the bar for space-based MMOs and you should accept no substitute.

But as said, it isn't a joystick-control flight-sim like game. Combat is more akin to Nexus: The Jupiter Incident (just without the ability to pause, and with human, and thus smart(er) opponents).

The other thing to keep in mind about EVE is that it is a cold, harsh, massive, complicated universe. If you can't be bothered with complexity, or are afraid of others peeing in "your" sandbox, then do not apply!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 8, 2012)

Tie Fighter or Rebel assault....../thread.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 8, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> around that? Please just dont comment on the game anymore as clearly your biased against it.



I'm afraid I have to differ here. Not liking an aspect of the game doesn't make you biased one way or the other, it just means you have an opinion. By your logic, you should not comment either, as you're obviously biased for it (by having an opinion).

And in defense of disliking it in general, even WoW doesn't have to restart the servers every day, heck even in early closed beta we didn't have to worry about a reboot EVERY day, just sometimes 4 or 5 times an hour   I wouldn't be overly fond of a need to reboot the server every day either....


----------



## Lochban1088 (Mar 8, 2012)

JUST BEEN HUNTING THROUGH SOME OF MY OLD BOOK MARKS AND FOUND THESE
http://ifhgame.ru/main/
http://privateer.sourceforge.net/
http://oolite.aegidian.org/
http://forums.frontier.co.uk/showthread.php?p=5130
http://www.lostinflatspace.com/
http://elite.frontier.co.uk/home/
http://freeallegiance.org/
Good hunting


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice find, Lochy. I remember Privateer on ye'ol DoS. Haha


----------



## spitfiredd (Mar 18, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> I wouldn't be overly fond of a need to reboot the server every day either....



Its not necessarily just a reboot, they do general maintenance on it, like their expansion type updates and bug fixes (patches) during that time


----------



## Iceni (Mar 18, 2012)

Freespace 2. Probably the single best single player experience you can have. It's very much a simplified sim, The story line and updated graphics make it worth a play even if it's neither a true sim or MMO

Taychon the fringe. More sim like in the presentation. You have more of a free world element, And you have more choice of where you go and what missions you do. The bonuses of this game are inertia free space flight (something you don't see a lot of), and some very good voice acting by bruce campbell (evil dead). The game is worth playing just to experience inertia free flight as the game get this mode perfect.

Freelancer. Frankly rubbish. Limited joystick support, Poor trade mechanics. You play it like an FPS/TPS. It adds very little to the genre. The game is still fun to play.

X2/X3. Probably the best RPG style space sim. It covers space flight very well. You can configure your ship how you like and the game never imposes any restrictions on you as a player. While not an MMO it has the feel of a grand scale that will keep you engrossed for a long time. You also have no ship restrictions any race can fly any ship. Be prepared to do a lot of trading however.

EVE. Singly the best MMO style space sim. You loose all control of your ship tho, and have to use 3rd person and no flight controls. The trade element backed up with the very impressive and detailed ship and component options leave most players astounded. The game lacks single player after the main story line tho. So if you don't find a good guild within the main story line be prepared to have a very cold lonely harsh existence. 

Starlancer. The younger brother of freelancer. It gives a fast paced military style space sim experience. Less in depth than FS2, Less options as well, But the story line is closer to home. 

If i had to pick a single one to play it would be FS2.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 19, 2012)

Also a more recent title to mention which is a little simplified compared to X2/X3 series is Darkstar One. It is very similar to the X series and there is a lot of trading involved however you can only mod one ship that you are given. 


Also i found this a little while ago. Havent looked it up yet. 

http://www.spaceforce-game.com/news2.aspx


----------



## silkstone (Mar 19, 2012)

+1 for eve online.

If you are interested, send me a pm and i can get you 51 days of game time free.


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 19, 2012)

Iceni said:


> EVE. Singly the best MMO style space sim. You loose all control of your ship tho, and have to use 3rd person and no flight controls. The trade element backed up with the very impressive and detailed ship and component options leave most players astounded. The game lacks single player after the main story line tho. So if you don't find a good guild within the main story line be prepared to have a very cold lonely harsh existence.



You have indirect flight controls, and you'd be well advised to use them, at least in "real" (that means PvP) combat. Just letting your ship do the flying will doom you to death at the hands of better pilots.

As for "single player" and the "main" story line: Both of those statements are false. EVE has no "single player" element, nor a "main" story line. I assume you are referring to the tutorials followed by the Sisters of Eve "epic arc" missions, but those are neither a "main" story line, nor single player. You have plenty of PvE content (although PvE is not EVE's strongest suit - It is first and foremost a PvP game) you can run solo, and quite a bit of people run it solo, whether they are in a "guild" (called corporation, or "corp" in EVE), or not. I am typically a lowsec PvP pilot (some would probably call me a "pirate" since I will attack anything I believe I can take down), and I typically roam solo looking for trouble. A good corp helps you enjoy EVE, and the higher end goals (wormhole space, null-security space) require the cooperation of a (sometimes very large) group of people, but you don't (really) need it if you're not into it as a second life, but just a game.

As for a cold and harsh existence: It doesn't matter where you are in EVE. It is a cold, harsh  universe. The second you undock from a station, you accept the fact that your ship and your body (sitting in it) are at risk. This is why the #1 rule of EVE is: "Don't fly what you can't replace (or cannot live without)".


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 19, 2012)

I remember I fell asleep in my chair during a mining run and woke up in a escape pod lol


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 19, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> I remember I fell asleep in my chair during a mining run and woke up in a escape pod lol



At least they didn't gank the pod too


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 19, 2012)

that's when I decided it was time to join a corp...


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 19, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> that's when I decided it was time to join a corp...



The main benefit of a corp when you start is pretty much this: You get people who laugh at your misfortunes, but are nice enough to help you overcome them. Epic fails are still easily created when you're starting off, though.

How long you've been flying?


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 19, 2012)

I left EVE just as they introduced the Titan class ships. I want to go back to it because there is probably a lot of new content.


----------



## erocker (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm going to go back to Eve once my sub for STOL runs out. Also, EA gave the "indie" developers their "blessing" for Wing Commander Saga recently. Meaning they're not going to sue and they're free to release the game. I can't wait.. plus it's free!


----------



## Jetster (Mar 19, 2012)

wow I did not realize there were so many. Ive only played Eve and well it seam like a lot of work. Mining and all


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 19, 2012)

I can't find the ship I had on the website but it was Apocalypse.


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 19, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> I left EVE just as they introduced the Titan class ships. I want to go back to it because there is probably a lot of new content.



Titans came in a long time ago, indeed. There's a lot of new stuff since then. Maybe we need an EVE club on TPU?


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 19, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> I can't find the ship I had on the website but it was Apocalypse.



Here's a pic:






I typically fly frigates and assault ships. I like the small, mobile stuff. I have to, since I PvP solo or in very small gangs, and mobility is key because numbers on my side is a luxury I seldom have.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 19, 2012)

I will probably pick it up next month. Q3 is usually dead for new releases.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 19, 2012)

If you pick it up, ask a player on the forums to shoot you an invite and you get extra game time and/or isk.

I've gotten to the point where i don't really have enough time to play and have a lot of other games i need to work through. But it is possible to pay for your account with in-game money (isk) making it free to play, so i do in order to keep training.

There is no grinding for experience, you train skills in the background and so the longer you have an account, the better your character becomes.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 19, 2012)

I think they started that promotion years ago lol

erocker can capitalize on my invite. I LIKE HIM


----------



## silkstone (Mar 19, 2012)

The promo is that for a paid invite, you will recieve a free plex. This can be used as 30 days free game time for the inviter.

What people will often do, is invite a friend (free 21 days game time) then give that person a free plex which they add to their account (adding 30 days of game time). The person then receives a free plex to replace the one they donated.

The new subscriber benefits in this way. But yea, some people will invite people hoping they subscribe in order to get a free plex for themselves.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 19, 2012)

it's what Quark would want erocker


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'm going to go back to Eve once my sub for STOL runs out. Also, EA gave the "indie" developers their "blessing" for Wing Commander Saga recently. Meaning they're not going to sue and they're free to release the game. I can't wait.. plus it's free!



you do realize that you keep everything but the monthly cpoint stipend and VA rewards when you go to silver right?

no need to quit it entirely just maybe put it on the back burner until the next FE comes out.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Mar 20, 2012)

EVE Online. I play as a female character though. Using a destroyer Tech 1 ship but with Caldari.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 6, 2012)

For those still looking, you might back this, and we might get lucky   Looks to be pretty impressive, I hope...

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/732317316/starlight-inceptiontm/posts/221331?ref=activity


----------



## D007 (May 6, 2012)

erocker said:


> Here's a lame video I made a while back of Star Trek Online:



That's pretty nice looking. What graphics settings were you running? I'm looking for a great space game myself. 

Eve .. idk.. It feels like a job sometimes and it's like owned by veterans. Trying to actually own a section of space, is just like trying, to run a real life corporation. There is tons of administration, to be done.. Maybe if I didn't work, 6-7 days a week..lol. I did enjoy it though for it's part.. Maybe I'll give it another go, when my 680 shows up, next week.  I'd love to max it out.. It is by far the most gorgeous space game, I've seen.  If you meet good people with coms, it can make the game for you.. But there are a lot of cutthroats in EVE. A lot of back stabbers.. Be careful..

The people in that game, that just kill, everything that moves, indiscriminately, hurt it imo.. I'd get it, if it were small bands, but it's not. It's like half of everyone in the game, automatically becomes some kind of pirate, killing and podding everyone... It's not enough u got the wreckage? You have to pod them to? It's just like the people in call of duty, who squat on your face. It lacks honor...
Yes I know it's ranked which just proves the point. If you pod people and your only concern in a game, is your rank. Where is your honor? Is the price of your honor, the rank on some web page, that amounts to nothing?
It just bugs me I guess, to know the person I just dealt with, had such little courtesy, for another human being.

In real life, most of them, would not do that.. So it kind of unbalances the idea, of a realistic universe.

Also Sins of a solar empire Rebellion, is coming out soon. Looks really nice, from what I've seen.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 6, 2012)

all MMO are like that.

it's a never ending grind fest with little to no narrative. kids are far worse with keyboards than microphones.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 9, 2012)

Starlight: Inception did make it on Kickstarter. Looks to be promising. They call it "_the rebellious stepchild of Wing Commander, X-wing and Freespace2, taking a fresh approach to the classic space combat genre._"


----------



## Mr McC (May 9, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> I like Evochron.
> 
> [yt]6YCOrx-9Aig[/yt]
> 
> check it out erocker



I wanted to like that so much, it seemed like an updated Elite, but I looked at the graphics and stayed away.


----------



## nick_1992 (May 9, 2012)

+1 to EVE


----------



## remixedcat (May 10, 2012)

I miss Earth and Beyond!!! That MMO was awesome!!! 

EA killed it off... but someone is working on an emulator for it...


----------



## jagd (May 19, 2012)

Darkspace ids close to what you are loking

http://www.darkspace.net/


----------



## nick_1992 (May 22, 2012)

New expac hit for eve today


----------



## hover5 (Sep 24, 2012)

Everyone check out ArmorCritical.com it's a very simple great 2d space shooter, a lot of fun, action, strategy, play against other players, easy to learn, but offers a whole lot of depth.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 24, 2012)

Miner Wars 2081










it's like Descent with Space Nazis! it went up on Steam Greenlight not long ago.

you can download a public alpha here


----------



## EiSFX (Sep 24, 2012)

I vote Freelancer with the Nightstalkers Universe Mod its the best


----------



## purecain (Sep 25, 2012)

x2 was pretty cool, not an mmo though...


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 25, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> it's more of a spreadsheet in space



This is a novelty phrase that goes around for those who havent played, or played very little.

Sounds funny I guess.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 25, 2012)

Most people who hate on EvE either never played it or never gave it a chance when they played it. Find a large new player friendly corp that will show you the ropes and find your niche. The game offers everything short of being a shooter, and even now theirs a free ps3 game (http://www.dust514.com/) that will be linked to the pc game and allow corps to capture planets.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 25, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> This is a novelty phrase that goes around for those who havent played, or played very little.
> 
> Sounds funny I guess.



I spent 2 years playing it hard.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 25, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> This is a novelty phrase that goes around for those who havent played, or played very little.
> 
> Sounds funny I guess.





ShiBDiB said:


> Most people who hate on EvE either never played it or never gave it a chance when they played it. Find a large new player friendly corp that will show you the ropes and find your niche. The game offers everything short of being a shooter, and even now theirs a free ps3 game (http://www.dust514.com/) that will be linked to the pc game and allow corps to capture planets.





BumbleBee said:


> I spent 2 years playing it hard.



Eve is hands down the best MMO I have ever played in my life.
There is simply nothing else that even comes close to the depth of the game.
It's just not for the feint of heart or people who view loss as a detriment instead of a renewed challenge.
Maybe it's just me, but I would rather lose a $100M ship in an ambush than fight Pandas.


----------



## Depth (Sep 26, 2012)

Kreij said:


> There is simply nothing else that even comes close to the depth of the game.



When I tried to register "Depth" was already taken, but I didn't know he was THAT good

*sigh*


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 28, 2012)

Anyone that played Nexus : Jupiter might be interested to see this Kickstarter. I never actually saw the first one. Going to check out the info on it this weekend...


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 29, 2012)

Not an mmo but mindless fun, Galaxy on Fire 2.
One of those cheap indie titles which have been released on Android, Mac and PC.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 11, 2012)

And we're up and running at Roberts. 
http://starcitizen.robertsspaceindustries.com/

Those of you looking for a return to the Space games of Wing Commander, Freelancer, and the likes, check it out! He's doing his own crowdfunding effort, and apparently, overloaded his servers as they went offline for a while due to load. Lookin' sharp


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 11, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> And we're up and running at Roberts.
> http://starcitizen.robertsspaceindustries.com/
> 
> Those of you looking for a return to the Space games of Wing Commander, Freelancer, and the likes, check it out! He's doing his own crowdfunding effort, and apparently, overloaded his servers as they went offline for a while due to load. Lookin' sharp



After looking at the video I can understand why.
Plus there is going to be the older group keeping an eye on this game due to Wing Commander.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 18, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> Anyone that played Nexus : Jupiter might be interested to see this Kickstarter. I never actually saw the first one. Going to check out the info on it this weekend...




Nexus 2 is looking like it's not going to make it... Kinda stinks, but maybe the Roberts Space Industries thing will make up for it. Still, I'm looking for a steal on Nexus:Jupiter (It's at 10 on GOG and Steam right now). If anyone happens to spot it on sale, mind tossing me a note? Thanks


----------



## KainXS (Oct 18, 2012)

that really sucks, the Jupiter incident was a very good game albeit had a slow start


----------



## a_ump (Oct 18, 2012)

X3 is kinda advanced, its pretty in-depth gameplay, but once you understand it all its a pretty kickass universe! offline play btw


----------



## jgunning (Oct 18, 2012)

erocker said:


> Just stumbled upon this: http://www.wcsaga.com/



Has anyone tried this yet?Is it any good..?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2012)

microsoft flight sim turn off collision fly into space.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 19, 2012)

Eve?


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 19, 2012)

douglatins said:


> Eve?



This comes up every 10 posts or so.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 19, 2012)

Eve was soooo much work. I felt like a Chinese sweatshop worker


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 19, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Eve was soooo much work. I felt like a Chinese sweatshop worker



it's a grind but going to war with other corps makes it all worth it.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 19, 2012)

jgunning said:


> Has anyone tried this yet?Is it any good..?



I tried it earlier this year/late last year, I forget which. It was... ok.  A little clumsy, iirc.... I guess today's AAA titles make some of these indy attempts just a bit... low-grade. I give them credit for trying, but I had problems even figuring out where I should click on the screen to accept the next mission...


----------



## KainXS (Oct 19, 2012)

did anyone try faster than light, its pretty good albeit 2D, amazing that it was made by only 2 guys

but it is HAARRDD


its hard even on easy


----------



## erocker (Oct 19, 2012)

KainXS said:


> did anyone try faster than light, its pretty good albeit 2D, amazing that it was made by only 2 guys
> 
> but it is HAARRDD
> 
> ...



Yes! Most of the time I can make it to the end ship, but then get annihilated.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 20, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Eve was soooo much work. I felt like a Chinese sweatshop worker



I don't understand why people think Eve is difficult ... lol







I think it's great. It reminds me of when we used to play a D&D variant and spend all week pouring through books researching skills and weapon stats, choosing upgrade paths and planning our moves for the next time we got together.

Oh well, it's not for everyone I guess.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 20, 2012)

it's not difficult. it's just a grind. it was designed to keep you coming back.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 20, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> it's not difficult. it's just a grind. it was designed to keep you coming back.



I'm not so sure I would call it a grind as you can do whatever you want every time that you play, but the (real) time it takes to learn skills definitely keeps you playing if you ever want to experience a lot of what Eve has to offer.

Only a little over 47 days to finish off my current weapon training !!


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 22, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I don't understand why people think Eve is difficult ... lol
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121020/Capture073173.jpg
> 
> ...





Kreij said:


> I'm not so sure I would call it a grind as you can do whatever you want every time that you play, but the (real) time it takes to learn skills definitely keeps you playing if you ever want to experience a lot of what Eve has to offer.
> 
> Only a little over 47 days to finish off my current weapon training !!



ROFL
Your first post had me in the urge to try Eve again (play for the first time, repeat "urge"  ). then your second post of "47 days to research a weapon made me think "Ya know... I've got other time sinks heheh"


----------



## Kreij (Oct 22, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> ROFL
> Your first post had me in the urge to try Eve again (play for the first time, repeat "urge"  ). then your second post of "47 days to research a weapon made me think "Ya know... I've got other time sinks heheh"



There are a couple of things to consider.
1) It's what I'm doing at the moment. I have the skills to arm my ship with various weapons, it's just going to take me that long to research the skill to be able to outfit the weapons I want to put on it. There are many skills that do not take very long to train.
2) Skills train whether you are in the game or not. You stack them in a queue and when the time is up for the skill at the top of the queue you know it and the next skill starts training automatically. It doesn't matter how much you actually play, if you keep the queue full you will always be training skills.
3) You only need to train the skills for what you want to do. I dabble in everything so it takes me forever to train all kinds of skills. lol

Also please note that I am saving up as I don't have enough money to buy the ship I want either. 

You get a 14 day free trial. It's worth checking out to see if you like it or not.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 23, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I don't understand why people think Eve is difficult ... lol
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121020/Capture073173.jpg
> 
> ...



shit ur still a nub by eve standards just going by ur assets and market screen


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Ho. Lee. Crap. 

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1461411552/elite-dangerous

I'm in.


----------



## jagd (Nov 6, 2012)

Star Citizen is in the making http://www.robertsspaceindustries.com/star-citizen/  From chris Roberts (developer of wing commander /freelancer /privateer )  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Roberts_(game_developer) 

http://www.gamerstemple.com/NewsPlus/NPViewArticle.asp?articleid=15521


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 6, 2012)

jagd said:


> Star Citizen is in the making http://www.robertsspaceindustries.com/star-citizen/  From chris Roberts (developer of wing commander /freelancer /privateer )  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Roberts_(game_developer)
> 
> http://www.gamerstemple.com/NewsPlus/NPViewArticle.asp?articleid=15521



Sorry mate, previously noted   but thanks 

It's also running a parallel KS campaign, for those who prefer that route. Personally, I like the direct to developer, without KS and Amazon's cut involved, but some people prefer KS.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Mr McC said:


> I wanted to like that so much, it seemed like an updated Elite, but I looked at the graphics and stayed away.



Yo, McFly!!errm *ahem*  McC!!  

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2768579&postcount=115


----------



## silkstone (Nov 6, 2012)

Kreij said:


> There are a couple of things to consider.
> 1) It's what I'm doing at the moment. I have the skills to arm my ship with various weapons, it's just going to take me that long to research the skill to be able to outfit the weapons I want to put on it. There are many skills that do not take very long to train.
> 2) Skills train whether you are in the game or not. You stack them in a queue and when the time is up for the skill at the top of the queue you know it and the next skill starts training automatically. It doesn't matter how much you actually play, if you keep the queue full you will always be training skills.
> 3) You only need to train the skills for what you want to do. I dabble in everything so it takes me forever to train all kinds of skills. lol
> ...



what ship do you want Kreij? I may have some spare isk floating about to help a fellow TPU'er. I love eve, it's probably the only game i have played constantly for the past 3 years.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok, to bring this back to the front, There's less than a month to back this re-boot of Elite, named Elite: Dangerous. I know that some of us went whole hog on the Star Citizen backing, but Elite was the Zork of Space Sims, and the group could really use some of our cash. *cheers*


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 17, 2012)

*sigh* one of my top three games of all tmies, and it's not going to make it... less than 3 weeks, and almost 500,000 pounds to go...


----------



## Frick (Dec 17, 2012)

Iceni said:


> Freelancer. Frankly rubbish. Limited joystick support, Poor trade mechanics. You play it like an FPS/TPS. It adds very little to the genre. The game is still fun to play.



Old response here but NOOOOOOO!!!1!!!

IMO the best part of these games are (or should be) the feeling of lonely exploration. Which Freelancer did very well, if not damnable close to perfect. It's why I have tried X3 several times but never gotten into it, it felt like it put to much between me and the emptiness. In Freelancer it was you, your stupidly easy to control ship and the open space, flying around looking at things.

BTW Freelancer might have poor joystick support but it works beautifull with mouse+kb.


----------

